# LOOKING 4 PROOF ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Do all V's on recall - do the BUNNY HOP !!!!!!! just before they get 2 U -LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not sure, but I keep coming across this giant rabbit on my walks.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I Think so... never really thought about it, but we will be out at the training park tomorrow... I will keep it in mind, and see if we get
some serious bunny hopping ...

Will post results tomorrow PM


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

The "bucking bronco" was recently added to Bristol's list of dance moves. I think it is the bunny hop with a twist.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bounce like a deer, hops like a rabbit, leap and spin like the best bucking broncos, and then be elegant in the field.
Give you their best Scooby Doo face when you talk to them, and then roo back. Sprawl out with you on the sofa to watch TV with their head in your lap. 
You just gotta love a breed with so much personality, and a gusto for living life in the moment.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

BUNNY! 

Needless to say I got flattened just moments after this photo...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the only time PIKE does not hop is if he has a bird in his mouth


----------



## jujuli (Sep 20, 2012)

Bunny hop with twist here too. At full speed too with a massive grin on her face. I find it hilarious!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is my 4th V - the first 3 did the same thing - the pure JOY when getting back to their partner in CRIME - LOL - more pics PLEASE - I usually post under hunting - but every day off lead & on recall - no matter how bad a day it's been - this always makes me SMILE !!!!!!!


----------



## friendbeast (Aug 20, 2013)

Fenrir does an overshoot - fullspeed right up to you, fails to go from full throttle to 0, then backs up to me! that is, when he actually listens. ( 9 months, currently at obedience lowpojnt)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is my Darcy on one of her bunny hopping moments...


----------



## mdcrec (Apr 29, 2012)

our boy cash testing newtons law on gravity!!


----------



## leflerej (Jun 24, 2013)

It started at a young age for Otto haha


----------

